# No break



## Homie25 (29. September 2003)

Tach,

kennt einer von eucht ein Programm, mit dem es möglich ist MP3's ohne Pausen auf eine CD zu brennen? Beispiel: Habe ein Mixtape und möchte das es aber ohne Pausen zwischen den einzelnen Tracks abgespielt wirdIch muss noch hinzufügen, dass ich die Dateien aber nicht ins Wave Format auf die CD bringen will, sondern als MP3 behalten will. Will sie in meinem Auto auf meinem MP3-Player abspielen!


----------



## AKM<2b> (30. September 2003)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du keine CDDA brennen sondern die mp3s einfach als Dateien auf die CD um sie in einem MP3 CD-Player anzuhören? 

Wenn dies der Fall ist, kannst du die Pausen mit dem Brennen nicht beeinflussen. 
Das liegt dann am Player ob er mit oder ohne Pause spielt.

Wenn du das ganze als Audio CD brennen willst dann kannst du bei fast jedem Brennprog einstellen das die Pausen 0 Sekunden lang sein sollen.

2b


----------



## Homie25 (30. September 2003)

Genau das meinte ich! Schade, aber kann man nichts machen!Danke


----------



## Phlex (30. September 2003)

Jepp,

AKM hat in der Hinsicht Recht. Da lässt sich nur steuerungssoftwaremässig was machen oder Dein MP3-Autoradio hat eine Space- oder Cue-Funktion, bei denen die entstehenden Pausen prophylaktisch vom Player gekillt werden. Sonst gibt es nur noch die Moglichkeit am PC die MP3s zu decoden (oder wenn es gleich wavs sind umso besser) und sie dann mit einem Audioeditor nahtlos aneinader zu fügen, so dass ein nonstop-Track entsteht. Danach natürlich noch in MP3 encodieren. Ist halt ein bissel umständlich, aber sonst die einzige Möglichkeit bei MP3keine Pauser zwischen Tracks zu haben...


----------

